# Question: Music Man Majesty, JP6 or Ibanez Prestige?



## Steve Naples (Oct 29, 2014)

I am trying to figure out which of these to get.

Or if I am overlooking something would be open to other suggestions.
No more than about $2k, something for hard rock, lead and metal.

I like the MM because of the piezo that can be blended, works nice for lead work, and some acoustic type tones. I don't like real heavy guitars but like good sustain..... neck through is a good compromise.

Thoughts?


----------



## gabsonuro (Oct 29, 2014)

i am interested in the majesty aswell, looks like a nightmare to fix if anything goes wrong through


----------



## yingmin (Oct 29, 2014)

Look into Parker. Super light, thin, extremely comfortable to play, literally no neck heel, and piezo.


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 29, 2014)

I was looking at those the PDF 100, I just never tried one, and hadn't heard anything about them. They look like a pretty sweet setup though.


----------



## Nonservium (Oct 29, 2014)

I recently picked up an Ibanez S5570 in a trade. It's an amazing guitar and in your price range. It has killer sustain (whatever problem the previous model had with it has been fixed), is light weight and has a comfy neck. The lo-pro bridge is fantastic as usual, truly my favorite floyd style bridge. I have owned close to 15 Ibanez guitars over the years and this is the first model where I do not feel like I need to swap the pickups. They are balanced but cover a huge amount of sonic ground. You may want to give it a look. The purple doom model is gorgeous in person but it's not the one I have, the TKS model is pretty slick in person too.


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 29, 2014)

I had been looking at the S5570 also, as I like the S series, not the RG, just too squared off, and it looks nice, none around here to try out though, so I wanted to see if someone recommended it too.


----------



## rjg3000 (Oct 29, 2014)

Steve Naples said:


> I was looking at those the PDF 100, I just never tried one, and hadn't heard anything about them. They look like a pretty sweet setup though.



I might get slammed for this but I wouldn't recommend anyone pick up one of those budget Fly's (or even try it out) if they're looking to experience what a Parker is all about.

From experience, as well as research I've done, I can say that the budget Parkers do not feel, sound, or play like a USA Parker (in my opinion). That's not to say they're bad guitars; they're not! They are very nice for what they are but they're very far from what a USA made Parker is like. 

I do agree with the other poster that a USA Parker would be a fantastic choice. USA made 90's to early 2000's Parker Fly Deluxe's can be found for around 1200 in good condition. A great deal for an amazing guitar. 

I personally loved the Majesty when I played it. The high fret access was pretty fantastic, although I don't have an issue with the original JP6 or it's fret access. Ibanez Prestige is also a great choice, especially if you get it from Rich, since he'll set the guitar up for you amazingly well. 

You could also look into getting yourself a Carvin. Used ones are very cheap and I'm sure you could find one with piezo. If you want to go new, you could build exactly what you want for around 1200 and up depending on the features you choose.


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok, no problem, I was wondering about those myself. I didn't want to get a budget guitar, I have had enough of them, and have a few that are good keepers. 

I started looking at the USA 90s ones, and hopefully I can get a deal on one.

Who is Rich? That I can buy a Prestige from?

I did look at the Carvins a while back, would rather buy a new one of those, because I can get it the way I want it. Although that Majesty is sweet. 

What a pain to get something and hope it is the right one, sometimes you get it right sometimes not so much.

I love this G&L that I have, but we never bonded so, it has to go also. I sold my Jim Root Tele, just didn't like the feel of it.


----------



## decreebass (Oct 29, 2014)

I couldn't be happier with my Majesty.

The ONLY con is the battery situation. it requires 3 AAs and there's (in all practicality*) ZERO warning that the battery is going to die - and they die somewhat frequently and the guitar doesn't work at all without batteries. Mine died in the middle of a song while playing at church (a song called "Majesty" if you can believe it).

Otherwise it's the most perfect, ergonomic, lightweight, best sounding/feeling guitar I've ever touched. Second ONLY to my JP13 and Carvins.

*supposedly there IS a warning blinking light, but it's on the battery case and only blinks when you plug in. Not very obvious, especially since the guitar is strapped on and against my body before I plug in.


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds good. So you like the JP13 better?

That's crazy about the 3 AA batteries, seems strange they went with those.


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 29, 2014)

I found a Parker Nitefly-M looks pretty nice.
I'm not familiar with the difference between the models though.


----------



## Bforber (Oct 29, 2014)

Numerically there's about a pound difference between any regular JP model and the majesty, yet every time I pick up my JPXI it feels like roughly 5 pounds, haha. Fortunately, Steve, the Majesty is neck through -and- not heavy at all.

The majesty is a seriously light guitar, and I also couldn't be happier with it, other than the aforementioned battery issue. 

I'm pretty sure Decree and I have the same general opinions about the Majesty, and we were both silly enough to shell out the extra cash on the arctic dream finish, haha. I'm really curious as to what they're going to price these artisan series for, and how many people will buy them because the "shovel" aesthetic is gone on some of the natural finishes.

I have yet to play a JP13, but I'm sure it's also fantastic. After playing the majesty for as long as I have, I'm considering trading my JPXI for either a 13 or another majesty. That neck is perfect for me.


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 29, 2014)

That was my impression of the Majesty also, very light, fast neck, great upper fret access.
Those are all things that I am looking for, unfortunately probably not going to get the Arctic Dream, looks like probably Polar Noir (Black)  I had been looking into a JP6 in Mystic Dream. But I like the set neck on the Majesty.

That was also the reason that the Parkers appealed to me also. Same type of features.


----------



## Bforber (Oct 29, 2014)

Majesty is neck through, not set, so even better!

Polar noir or whatever the white one were my second choices. Both are badass finishes.


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 29, 2014)

Bforber said:


> Majesty is neck through, not set, so even better!
> 
> Polar noir or whatever the white one were my second choices. Both are badass finishes.



Totally agree, neck through even better. I bet those sustain all day long.

Oh yes, those two are sweet finishes, can hardly find the white one.


----------



## rjg3000 (Oct 29, 2014)

Rich, from IbanezRules. Arguably the best place to buy an ibanez. He'll do the most detailed set up work for a really great price before he ships the guitar to you so you get an amazingly well off guitar. 

"IBANEZ RULES!!" - Ibanez Guitars - New and Used

Definitely agreeing with everyone else here though. EBMM's Majesty and JP series are both some of the best all out rock machines out there, with the amazing ability to do a whole bunch of other styles as well. Very intelligently designed.


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh thanks, I didn't know about them. That is great, because I hate getting new guitars only to have to take it to the shop to get it setup properly. 

I'll check them out, as well, I really have always liked the JP and then I found the Majesty and I really think that is how I want to go.


----------



## yingmin (Oct 29, 2014)

Steve Naples said:


> I found a Parker Nitefly-M looks pretty nice.
> I'm not familiar with the difference between the models though.



The Nitefly was basically their first budget model, from back when they were all US-made. It has a bolt-on neck, and I believe they all had the traditional spring-and-claw tremolo system rather than Parker's proprietary system which uses a spring plate. They're not bad, but I'd still recommend a proper Fly over a Nitefly.


----------



## Nonservium (Oct 29, 2014)

Steve Naples said:


> I had been looking at the S5570 also, as I like the S series, not the RG, just too squared off, and it looks nice, none around here to try out though, so I wanted to see if someone recommended it too.



As far as a recommendation goes. I hold this guitar in the same regard as my American PRS guitar. It's incredible in all regards. I am also pretty partial to mahogany guitars and that was the big selling point of this. I am not a basswood fan at all so on that alone it already had a leg up on the other Prestige models I've owned. I don't think you can go wrong with it.


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok, no on the Nitefly then, not what I want.

Is the S5570 very heavy then? I like mahogany too, but the G&L Legacy that I have weighs a ton, like 8.5 lbs. Which is also why I passed on a Suhr Standard, too heavy.

I have a PRS SE Custom 24, that is not too heavy.


----------



## ibanice (Oct 29, 2014)

Well I'm an ibanez whore so of cause I'm gonna say Ibanez.

lol. But yeah, I don't know if you can get a j custom for that kind of money, but if you can it would be a pretty solid choice. Especially if you can get one from the 90's.


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 29, 2014)

I definitely have not found any J custom's for that money at all.


----------



## Overtone (Oct 29, 2014)

JPX would be the lightest, no?


----------



## yingmin (Oct 29, 2014)

Steve Naples said:


> the G&L Legacy that I have weighs a ton, like 8.5 lbs.



Hah!


----------



## decreebass (Oct 29, 2014)

It's really a tough call between the JP13 and Majesty. I think the Majesty wins for ergonomics and weight. They're both on par when it comes to playability and tone - same neck radii, same SS frets, same scale length, essentially the same floating bridge... The Majesty is just out of this world slick when it comes to design. The JP13 feels like you're playing a BMW - it's so luxurious and classy and smooth and solid and well-built... But it also feels a hundred pounds heavier than the Maj lol.

Oh - but yea, don't waste your money on the AD finish unless you're gonna be playing outdoor sunlit shows a lot. That's nearly the ONLY time you really get a good look at the AD color change effect. Otherwise it's pretty much always a dark dull greenish or smokey purplish.

And the Artisan series doesn't "do away" with the shield (shovel) - they just hide it by making it out of flamed maple instead of laser-etched maple. Personally I think it looks tacky - but you know people are gonna snap them up. Now, as for the "Precious Metal" series? THOSE are some cool paint jobs - although copper is not technically a precious metal


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 29, 2014)

If I was in your position, my search would probably start and end with Jackson.


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 29, 2014)

Cool, I'm leaning towards the Majesty. I did find a good deal on a Parker DF824, not sure on it yet.
Also a 1994 Deluxe that looks really nice.

I'm trying to see if I can get a deal worked out on a white Majesty.


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 29, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> If I was in your position, my search would probably start and end with Jackson.



What Jackson would you recommend?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 29, 2014)

Steve Naples said:


> What Jackson would you recommend?



Pretty well any USA Soloist with a Floyd would seem to cover the ground you're after - neck through with a virtually non-existent heel, you can get HH (SL2H model) or HSS (SL1 model) pickup configuration, they have great necks (I mean REALLY great) and they play like a dream. And I'm sure you could pick one up used, well within budget. Try some beforehand if you haven't already, but I'm sure you'd find something you like.

My dream is the one I posted above, the SL2H-V with a non-recessed Floyd, but I think they're pretty rare.



EDIT: Btw, the SL2H is the USA model but don't confuse it with the cheaper SL2s. Probably still great guitars but they won't be up there with an SL2H!


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 29, 2014)

How are the DK-2s?

Never mind, I found out they are bolt on neck.


----------



## Given To Fly (Oct 29, 2014)

Steve Naples said:


> Is the S5570 very heavy then? I like mahogany too, but the G&L Legacy that I have weighs a ton, like 8.5 lbs. Which is also why I passed on a Suhr Standard, too heavy.



I have yet to find an S Series of any kind that would be considered heavy. Also, the S5570 is fantastic guitar if you like 6 strings.


----------



## Overtone (Oct 30, 2014)

Soloists are awesome but at the heavier end of the spectrum. Doesn't bother me but seems to be a criteria for the OP.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Oct 30, 2014)

I personally don't like the shape of Majesty's body. I don't get that MM hype. I only had a chance to play axis and jp6 for little longer. These guitars sound a bit lifeless for me. Maybe i got bad luck, but i played much cheaper Jacksons or even Ibbys (s or jpm) that sound IMHO fuller and have got more character.
I would recomend to check out old Ibanez JPM in pastel or cow color shades. Mine has got very nice upper-mid bump and tightness perfect to match drop-c tuning \m/


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 30, 2014)

You think the MMs are lifeless? I haven't played one, none in stock.
I found a couple older S series, that look nice not local though. I also found a nice Parker DF824 Maxxfly.


----------



## SwanWings (Oct 30, 2014)

Every Music Man I've played, I've been impressed. Every time I go to guitar center or sam ash or wherever, I tend to pick up guitars, play them a little, then put them back. Whenever I've picked up a Music Man, I always play it for just a bit longer than others.
I bought a Luke III fairly recently, and I love it. Usually I modify my guitars after I get them, but the Luke is stock. I've even replaced the pickups in my Horizon ntii, but the luke remains the way it came.
Btw, I play heavy rock/metal type stuff, and the Luke is great. You may give it a try and see what you think. I didn't think I'd like it until I sat down and played it, now it's one of the two guitars I play the most.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Oct 31, 2014)

It was only my humble opinion based on my short experience. I don't like guitars that are too balanced. They lack character for me, because they are "normal" or should i write: boring. JP for me was too perfect if You know what i mean.. Axis on the other hand, lacked lows badly. It had mid/trebly sound but without briliance. Maybe it was too new, so the woods did't resonate the way they could.
I described the sound. Regarding fit and finish, i think they are mostly flawless.


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 31, 2014)

Wolfhorsky said:


> It was only my humble opinion based on my short experience. I don't like guitars that are too balanced. They lack character for me, because they are "normal" or should i write: boring. JP for me was too perfect if You know what i mean.. Axis on the other hand, lacked lows badly. It had mid/trebly sound but without briliance. Maybe it was too new, so the woods did't resonate the way they could.
> I described the sound. Regarding fit and finish, i think they are mostly flawless.



I totally understand what you are saying. It makes sense, I have noticed from what I have read and heard, that they are pretty much "perfectly balanced"
which is not a bad thing, but the sound is all subjective to what you want. So yes, definitely makes sense and is not the right one for you.

I haven't really been able to find any JPMs that were not way expensive though.


----------



## ibanice (Oct 31, 2014)

Wolfhorsky said:


> I personally don't like the shape of Majesty's body. I don't get that MM hype. I only had a chance to play axis and jp6 for little longer. These guitars sound a bit lifeless for me. Maybe i got bad luck, but i played much cheaper Jacksons or even Ibbys (s or jpm) that sound IMHO fuller and have got more character.
> I would recomend to check out old Ibanez JPM in pastel or cow color shades. Mine has got very nice upper-mid bump and tightness perfect to match drop-c tuning \m/



The JPM smokes the living f out of a MM. I had the same experience the first and only time I played a MM jp. It didn't sound good too me and I did not like the neck (way too thin...)

I own a p1 with the viper neck from 1996 and hands down it is the best guitar I've ever played. It's just an amazing instrument. It's really a tight sounding guitar, it's got a really smooth lead sound and the cleans is to die for, I'm sure it will sound killer in any tuning that suites a 25,5'' neck guitar.

BUT they're quite rare, pretty hard to get and they are expensive, If you can get one and you have the cash for one I would say that you go for it ASAP! But the RG620 is pretty much a JPM without the paint scheme and with a mahogany body. It has the same controls as the JPM and it's MIJ and it has the ultra neck (later version of the viper neck) So that's another choice.

I've never understood why John left Ibanez. Especially if it's because of the guitars :/


----------



## Decon87 (Oct 31, 2014)

rjg3000 said:


> Rich, from IbanezRules. Arguably the best place to buy an ibanez. He'll do the most detailed set up work for a really great price before he ships the guitar to you so you get an amazingly well off guitar.
> 
> "IBANEZ RULES!!" - Ibanez Guitars - New and Used
> 
> Definitely agreeing with everyone else here though. EBMM's Majesty and JP series are both some of the best all out rock machines out there, with the amazing ability to do a whole bunch of other styles as well. Very intelligently designed.



+1 on the IbanezRules suggestion. Just recently bought a RG652FX from him with a platinum setup and the thing plays like butter. The fretwork is amazing.


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 31, 2014)

Points well taken on the MM guitars. The problem is, is that most of the good Ibanez that I find are RG series. I hate the RGs, they are squared off on the edge. Looks like someone just cut out a shape from a board and forgot to shape and finish the edges.  Just my opinion. 

I like the S guitars, but hard to find something nice, you can find the low end ones, only find the Prestige brand new, and seems hard to find them. From what I have seen the Prestige sell for half what they cost new, so I am not going to pay full price for a new one. 

Which is probably why I don't care for the Jackson SL2H that much, pretty much a similar look.


----------



## ibanice (Oct 31, 2014)

Steve Naples said:


> Points well taken on the MM guitars. The problem is, is that most of the good Ibanez that I find are RG series. I hate the RGs, they are squared off on the edge. Looks like someone just cut out a shape from a board and forgot to shape and finish the edges.  Just my opinion.
> 
> I like the S guitars, but hard to find something nice, you can find the low end ones, only find the Prestige brand new, and seems hard to find them. From what I have seen the Prestige sell for half what they cost new, so I am not going to pay full price for a new one.
> 
> Which is probably why I don't care for the Jackson SL2H that much, pretty much a similar look.



if it's a nice S series you're looking for then you could look for a s540 custom. MIJ early 90's and they go for pretty nice prices and they come with pretty fine hardware. Build quality is also quite nice. All I can say is that I have yet to play on a 90's MIJ ibanez that have not liked. They're just great guitars.

EDIT: This is the one I was talking about: http://www.ebay.com/itm/INCREDIBLE-...p-/281463699288?pt=Guitar&hash=item41888b3758


----------



## Steve Naples (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh yes, that is nice. I like the JS24P too.


----------



## MatthewK (Oct 31, 2014)

JP6 if you want a kick-ass non-locking trem or piezo, Ibanez Prestige otherwise. No experience with the Majesty, too funky for me.


----------



## Steve Naples (Nov 1, 2014)

The one thing that I liked on the Majesty is the neck through. I like the trem on the JPEG and the Ibanez. The piezo is a nice bonus though.


----------



## Steve Naples (Nov 1, 2014)

Is the neck on a MIJ 540S thin like the new Prestige? I like that thin neck. I know the MM JP and Majesty is nice and thin.


----------



## Doombreed (Nov 2, 2014)

Steve Naples said:


> Is the neck on a MIJ 540S thin like the new Prestige? I like that thin neck. I know the MM JP and Majesty is nice and thin.



I don't have the experience to be able to quantify whether or not the neck is exactly similar to a new prestige, but yes the 540S does have a thin neck.

I only skimmed over the thread just now, but I didn't see that anyone mentioned ESP yet. The body shape of the horizon model is a good middle ground between the Ibanez RG and S shapes in my opinion.

I think the best advice I can give you in this case though, is to not worry so much about 'getting a deal.' If you don't know exactly what you want, then it is a far better idea to go and try out as many guitars as possible and buy the one that you like the most. That is a far better recipe to find a guitar that will stay with you over the long term than trying to find a bargain online.


----------



## BleedTheFreak (Nov 2, 2014)

I tried the Majesty, and it is amazing. The fret access and fret work is incredible, sounds great through any amplifier (the Illuminators are killer), besides the piezo and coil splitting, there's also buil in boost just by the push of the volume knob. Worth every penny if you ask me.


----------



## Steve Naples (Nov 2, 2014)

I found a Prestige locally S5470 very nice guitar. Also found a JS1200, that is so nice.

I am still trying to find a Majesty and a JP6 to play locally.

As far as ESP I have a RC-600 Rob Caggiano sig model. I am keeping it, I like it a lot. If I got an ESP the one that I want is the E-II FRX in RDB.


----------



## CudBucket (Nov 2, 2014)

Out of the 3 you've specified, it'd be an Ibanez Prestige for me every time. There are so many other options out there though.


----------



## Steve Naples (Nov 2, 2014)

I guess the only thing on the Prestige and even the JP6 is the bolt on neck. I was hoping to find a set neck or neck through. But they all have great fret access even with the bolt on neck.


----------



## CudBucket (Nov 2, 2014)

KM-7 is worth a look then although I know it's not in your top 3.


----------



## Steve Naples (Nov 2, 2014)

I found a local, brand new S5470 TKS for less than $900, I think that is going to be the one, I will be checking it out soon, and if it feels right, it's mine.


----------



## Warg Master (Nov 2, 2014)

Throwing my hat in for the Majesty. I love mine, fantastic guitar!


----------



## Steve Naples (Nov 2, 2014)

Well funds got a bit tight, I need to go and move my daughter from 3 states away to here. So that put a bit of a crimp on the funding, so that was why I am probably going to get the S5470 if I like it.


----------



## Steve Naples (Nov 2, 2014)

I picked up the S5470, wow, these are amazing guitars, I am glad that I could find one of these locally and at a great price. Thanks to everyone for their suggestions.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Nov 3, 2014)

We are waiting for NGD thread. Congrats and enjoy. S ibbys are very nice axes.


----------



## Steve Naples (Nov 3, 2014)

I'll try to get some pics taken and loaded today.


----------



## Steve Naples (Nov 3, 2014)

So, with this, what would be a good 7 string to go with? Granted I don't use 7 that much at all.


----------

